# I've got a juice problem....



## NeverSpeak (Oct 10, 2013)

The problem is, as I try to get my diet in check for an upcoming cycle, my ole' lady keeps bringing home apple and cran-grape juice for the kids and I can't stay away from that shit. Water sucks!  I think I'm addicted. I know. I know what you're going to say "get it together man". but dang.... I NEED the juice like a hoe needs crack. I'm working on weaning myself off slowly.

Anyone else have something they can't stay away from and that kills their diet?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 10, 2013)

juice?  really?

where u at df?
...he cant stay away from pie.


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2013)

Cheetos, I can eat a whole bag of them things lol. And peanut butter pop tarts, damn them things are good


----------



## j2048b (Oct 10, 2013)

bronco said:


> Cheetos, I can eat a whole bag of them things lol. And peanut butter pop tarts, damn them things are good



Damn those pb pop tarts still allude me.. Where can i find them?

Hooked on hookers and blow! Both fawk up my diet royally! Oh abd i love ****ing cookies! Seriously i will eat a box,bag, dozen, doesnt matter thats y i have to punch the wife in the ja-june-um when she makes them!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 10, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Damn those pb pop tarts still allude me.. Where can i find them?



PoB bought them all


----------



## j2048b (Oct 10, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> PoB bought them all



Haha i figured they may have made more by now... Damn it POB! I want some peanut butter pop tarts and not in a sock!


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 10, 2013)

ja-june-um. That cracks me up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 10, 2013)

the fukk is a jajunum?


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 10, 2013)

juice is a hell of a lot better than soda/pop.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

$6.00 Wine 
Jack Daniels
Prostitutes in that order

Now get your shit together and get some real addictions. LOL


----------



## grind4it (Oct 10, 2013)

Peanut butter.....32oz jar a week. I dropped cashews I was eatting close to a lb in a sitting. It sucks. I eat clean and my diet is tight; but a couple of times a year I find something that I start binging on and can't stop. For me it usally runs its corse in a month. Good luck with kicking the juice.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Peanut butter.....32oz jar a week. I dropped cashews I was eatting close to a lb in a sitting. It sucks. I eat clean and my diet is tight; but a couple of times a year I find something that I start binging on and can't stop. For me it usally runs its corse in a month. Good luck with kicking the juice.



Me to Grind. I think I even get the same kind you do Smuckers. I love the stuff.
Please don't tell Spongy.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol! Yea, I'm pretty sure the Smuckers Natural has crack in it.



Steelers4Life said:


> Me to Grind. I think I even get the same kind you do Smuckers. I love the stuff.
> Please don't tell Spongy.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 10, 2013)

I drink a shit ton of Mountain Dew daily


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2013)

What's so bad about jewce? I like lime polar seltzer mixed with cranberry jewce.

If drinking some juice is screwing up your diet that bad, something else is amiss. 

And yes... I bought all the poptarts.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> juice is a hell of a lot better than soda/pop.



That's what I'm talkin' bout. A way to justify. Wait, you're not supposed to enable me. :32 (14):


----------



## j2048b (Oct 11, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> the fukk is a jajunum?




Jejunum the middle portion of the small intestine, between the duodenum and the ileum.

So mid guts! WHAMO! 

 And she says )

And no bruises WHO SHE GONNA TELL!!! Muhahah


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 11, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> The problem is, as I try to get my diet in check for an upcoming cycle, my ole' lady keeps bringing home apple and cran-grape juice for the kids and I can't stay away from that shit. Water sucks!  I think I'm addicted. I know. I know what you're going to say "get it together man". but dang.... I NEED the juice like a hoe needs crack. I'm working on weaning myself off slowly.
> 
> Anyone else have something they can't stay away from and that kills their diet?



Bro get some 2 liter bottles of club soda from tons/frys/kroger/albertsons wherever the heck you shop 
...and then buy some MIO (berry pomegranate is one i like)
Squirt that shit in each glass or just turn the whole 2 liter into it

tastes good, quenches thirst and usually curbs the sweet craving. PLUS.... ZERO CALORIES/CARBS/SUGARS

then say this is daddy's shit - dont touch!

I started on the club soda when i moved to this state where it gets over 120 degrees in the summer and it seemed to quench better than regular water


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2013)

drink the sugar drinks like juice only post workout then its not so bad u need sugar post workout


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Bro get some 2 liter bottles of club soda from tons/frys/kroger/albertsons wherever the heck you shop
> ...and then buy some MIO (berry pomegranate is one i like)
> Squirt that shit in each glass or just turn the whole 2 liter into it
> 
> ...



Good tip bro. I'll give that a try. Tryin' to wean myself off the juice just leaves me thirsty. I need something that's the equivalent of the patch for smokers. lol  I'll give your juice substitute a go and let you know how it goes.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey that's got me thinkin.... how about other juice alternatives like calorie free lemonade and the like. Why not use those?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> Hey that's got me thinkin.... how about other juice alternatives like calorie free lemonade and the like. Why not use those?



Food has calories. If it doesn't have calories,  you probably don't want to eat it.

How about actual lemons or limes? I actually drink about cans of seltzer per day. Some with juice some without.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

2 liters of wine daily

Wife cut that shit off though LOL

That's the only thing that affected me diet wise..and only at a fat loss view


----------



## ccpro (Oct 11, 2013)

I feel ur pain...I wake up craving cranberry juice or whatever is there...its the sugar...be strong....!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 11, 2013)

I buy this sugar free great value cheap drink shit at Walmart. Comes in packets. Tastes like kool aid and is 5 calories and I can count it as water. I'm not much of a juice fan. I like pie and chicken fried steak and pasta. Oh and cake. And I could eat a whole jar of strawberry jelly in one sitting too. It's called will power.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 11, 2013)

I buy this sh*t called ice...comes in like 10 flavors...my wife gets it at Cosco.....no calories.....my only problem is I put vodka in them sometimes....its also a great mixer....!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 11, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I buy this sh*t called ice...comes in like 10 flavors...my wife gets it at Cosco.....no calories.....my only problem is I put vodka in them sometimes....its also a great mixer....!



How is that a problem?  Do you drink them with vodka at the gym?


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 11, 2013)

LOL....no just sometimes at night.....but still......



Rumpy said:


> How is that a problem?  Do you drink them with vodka at the gym?


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I buy this sugar free great value cheap drink shit at Walmart. Comes in packets. Tastes like kool aid and is 5 calories and I can count it as water. .



funny you should mention, cause I was just googling the drinks that Wally's has trying to find something good.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 11, 2013)

Goddammit...



Steelers4Life said:


> Me to Grind. I think I even get the same kind you do Smuckers. I love the stuff.
> Please don't tell Spongy.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 11, 2013)

Cake Cake Cake Cake Cake.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 11, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Cake Cake Cake Cake Cake.



That gets worse with DNP right???
I really think I could have lost a few more pounds if not for that damn smuckers peanut butter.
Oh well I'll try harder next time


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 11, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> $6.00 Wine
> Jack Daniels
> Prostitutes in that order
> 
> Now get your shit together and get some real addictions. LOL



Damn BGH, is that a normal saturday night?  if so call me!


----------



## ram97 (Oct 11, 2013)

pop tarts mmmm eat way too many strawberry Im up at 3am eating them. And cereal too love it also!


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

my crack is potato chips and dip. Esp Ruffles, damn need to stop talking about it. I am starting to want them.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

ram97 said:


> pop tarts mmmm eat way too many strawberry Im up at 3am eating them. And cereal too love it also!



Cereal is my 2nd vice.


----------



## Jada (Oct 11, 2013)

Muffins with strawberry JELLY


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 11, 2013)

Ever try LaCroix? Sparkling water flavored from real fruit. No cal, no artificial sweetener . It helps me beat the soda craves.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 12, 2013)

Never tried it but I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## Storm56 (Oct 12, 2013)

you alls funny as hell


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2013)

The Ice Drinks are good and also daily I drink crystal light's iced tea. Im not a big soda drinker but do go off in a Dr. Pepper binge every now and then.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2013)

Fawking Slim Jim's.  They are like rock cocaine to me.  I can't eat enough of them.  Wash them down with Busch light or Gin and Juice.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 14, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> Ever try LaCroix? Sparkling water flavored from real fruit. No cal, no artificial sweetener . It helps me beat the soda craves.



That's what I do to stay away from soda too.. having a little fizz in your water really fools you


----------



## staxs (Oct 14, 2013)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, I think I finally weaned myself off the juice. 

Uuuuuunfortunately, I'm now addicted to Kool-Aid.  :32 (20):


----------



## itsnotheroinmom (Oct 16, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> Well, I think I finally weaned myself off the juice.
> 
> Uuuuuunfortunately, I'm now addicted to Kool-Aid.  :32 (20):



He's lost to us.  RIP In Peace NeverSpeak.


----------

